# Battlefield 3 BETA



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

anyone else playing tonight? if so what's your PSN? I'm bout to hop on for the first time. Pumped!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Waiting for open beta tomorrow, will have it for PC.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm also eagerly anticipating the PC open beta.
So pumped!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

It's on PSN tonight? I thought it was coming out the 29th?

about to download it now


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

it probably won't even start on my pc... and I paid like... 275 dollah for the cpu alone... back in march 2008

what a ripoff !


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got early access, too bad my GTX570 is currently being RMA'd.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> it probably won't even start on my pc... and I paid like... 275 dollah for the cpu alone... back in march 2008
> 
> what a ripoff !


What kind of CPU/GPU do you have?

I thought my GTX580 could run this on highest settings without a problem. I was wrong.. getting avarage 40 FPS only. Had to lower the settings.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> I thought my GTX580 could run this on highest settings without a problem. I was wrong.. getting avarage 40 FPS only. Had to lower the settings.


Dice said 2x GTX580s for a fully smooth ultra experience I believe.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Uhh... that is insane, i am deffinitely not getting another 580 just for this game. There is no space anyways, since my DCU II cooler takes 3 PCI slots.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, it really sucks on ps3... Aim/look is just too stiff/jerky like Killzone 3. Not smooth like BC2. Can't wait to try the PC version.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I tried the 360 version, this game is truly amazing, I love it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Well, it really sucks on ps3... Aim/look is just too stiff/jerky like Killzone 3. Not smooth like BC2. Can't wait to try the PC version.


do they have control settings on the game?
I hope so, i have killzone controls now.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah but altering the sensitivity meter doesn't do crap. It's still wayyyy too jerky for my liking. Can't wait to try out PC version.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> What kind of CPU/GPU do you have?
> 
> I thought my GTX580 could run this on highest settings without a problem. I was wrong.. getting avarage 40 FPS only. Had to lower the settings.





GunnyHighway said:


> Dice said 2x GTX580s for a fully smooth ultra experience I believe.


I hope thats not true! But your CPU plays a role in FPS performance too. I have a GTX 560 Ti Superclocked & a Intel Core i5-2500k overclocked to 4.3GHz

*edit: *Meh, just read that the "recommended specs" are given for "medium" settings. this blows....looks like I may have to buy another 560 and SLI sooner than i wanted.


> *Minimum requirements for Battlefield 3*
> 
> 
> OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
> ...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm currently playing the beta with an 8800GTX and an i7 970 while my GTX570 is on RMA. I can tell you this, on Caspian Border, (yes, I got in a conquest server :b ) even minimum setting are near unplayable. This is going to be one hell of a game.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Do PC's require you to buy a $300+ card every year a graphically demanding game comes out in order to play it without lagging? 

so a card for Stalker?
Another for Crysis? 
a stronger card for witchier 2?
a even stronger card for BF3/Skyrim? 

fuaaak that. what an expensive hobby 
I can't see how consoles graphics grow better looking & get more advanced every 5-6 months with the same 5 year old hardware/graphic cards.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

successful said:


> Do PC's require you to buy a $300+ card every year a graphically demanding game comes out in order to play it without lagging?
> 
> so a card for crisis?
> a stronger card for witchier 2?
> ...


Not really, you can choose to do so if your really want to get the BEST possible graphics from the game. BF3 is a great example of what PC graphics are capable of and how limited consoles are, even though the graphics "appear" to be better than earlier games. that just means console developers are making more use of the consoles potential. Everyone knew the PS3 was more capable of what it had to offer (game wise) when it first came out. I probably won't update cards for another 2 yrs.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

successful said:


> Do PC's require you to buy a $300+ card every year a graphically demanding game comes out in order to play it without lagging?
> 
> so a card for crisis?
> a stronger card for witchier 2?
> ...


No. Only if you want to play maxed, and even then a really high end card will do that fine for a year or two.

People don't seem to notice the difference between consoles and PC because they don't know what they're looking for. Graphics on consoles are the way they are due to tricks and such that developers do, which are great.However, I watched my dad play AC: Brotherhood on his PS3 and I noticed when things slowed down, I noticed that textures were sometimes still loading as he walked past things. There _*is *_a huge difference. Especially since consoles will be stuck at sub 720p for BF3 (or maybe just Xbox, not sure) and 30FPS. A high end PC could be running it on Ultra settings, 60+ FPS (the preferred FPS for shooting games) and possibly over three 30" monitors.

PCs aren't really that expensive of a hobby either. A car enthusiast probably spends a lot more than a computer enthusiast does. It's just the fact that it's something that some people enjoy doing. I will never game on a console, so long as I can help it, because I thoroughly enjoy the PC experience.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Teko said:


> Not really, you can choose to do so if your really want to get the BEST possible graphics from the game. BF3 is a great example of what PC graphics are capable of and how limited consoles are, even though the graphics "appear" to be better than earlier games. that just means console developers are making more use of the consoles potential. Everyone knew the PS3 was more capable of what it had to offer (game wise) when it first came out. I probably won't update cards for another 2 yrs.


Ohhh ok, so it's not REQUIRED that you buy a new card every year, just if you want the best graphics a game can get..
Yeah your probably right about developers using more of consoles potential. Look like they're finally finding ways to make games look better on old hardware.

I thought sure Console graphics was maxed out at Killzone 3 but I just watched the new Uncharted 3 Desert Demo today and it looks like something that should come out on thenext PS4. **** is crazy.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> No. Only if you want to play maxed, and even then a really high end card will do that fine for a year or two.
> 
> People don't seem to notice the difference between consoles and PC because they don't know what they're looking for. Graphics on consoles are the way they are due to tricks and such that developers do, which are great.However, I watched my dad play AC: Brotherhood on his PS3 and I noticed when things slowed down, I noticed that textures were sometimes still loading as he walked past things. There _*is *_a huge difference. Especially since consoles will be stuck at sub 720p for BF3 (or maybe just Xbox, not sure) and 30FPS. A high end PC could be running it on Ultra settings, 60+ FPS (the preferred FPS for shooting games) and possibly over three 30" monitors.
> 
> PCs aren't really that expensive of a hobby either. A car enthusiast probably spends a lot more than a computer enthusiast does. It's just the fact that it's something that some people enjoy doing. I will never game on a console, so long as I can help it, because I thoroughly enjoy the PC experience.


well a graphic card every 2 years for maxed out graphics not so bad, i guess. I was thinking around every 6 months.

Will the PC version of BF3 still getting that 60-70 person multiplayer mode?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's all dependent on your resolution and what you're playing. I had my Radeon 4870x2 for just over two years before it died. I could max out everything at the beginning, and most things were near max by the end of its life. BF3 is an INSANE jump in PC gaming hardware requirements. It is true innovation, visually and audibly.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

leave me alone said:


> What kind of CPU/GPU do you have?
> 
> I thought my GTX580 could run this on highest settings without a problem. I was wrong.. getting avarage 40 FPS only. Had to lower the settings.


Core 2 Duo 3 Ghz

DDR2 800 (6 gigs)

Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 512

nothing is overclocked


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It actually runs really well on medium range PC's I have found, more or less the same requirements as BC2 yet looks so much better.

Metro is a crap map though, it's like playing COD.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

For the people who played Battlefield 3. Does the Multiplayer plays similar to Bad Company 2 style? I sure hope so, It's looks like it from the youtube videos i've watched.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

successful said:


> For the people who played Battlefield 3. Does the Multiplayer plays similar to Bad Company 2 style? I sure hope so, It's looks like it from the youtube videos i've watched.


Yes and no, there are some pretty major gameplay additions such as prone (though you can't prone spam which is a relief, something which hurt BF2) and it does feel a little different somehow but it's still the same overall, just an improvement.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Does it have planes? ...and on which maps exactly ?


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The only map in beta that has planes is Caspian Border. However, Caspian Border is only in a few select servers for EA's own internal testing. The passwords got leaked for the US servers yesterday, but I believe they have been changed since then.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Downloading now...


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Is it just me or does This game looks worst the BC2 & laggy as hell?

I know this just the beta but i don't see them getting all these bugs fixed in a few weeks. They need to hold this game until December and get this game fixed :blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Look worse??? Looks SO much better and no lag for me. It's improved on all fronts imo.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Look worse??? Looks SO much better and no lag for me. It's improved on all fronts imo.


PS3 beta must be ****ed up then lol. I know they said there's more graphics & Lightling effects in the PC & PS3 version. But i was expecting this to be one of the best looking games on consoles.

Games from late 2009 & early 2010 looks better then this **** lol. Dead bodies sliding across the ground while still shooting, Falling in the ground then getting stuck, Trees look like crap, Screen turning pink then blue, It's pretty horrible for me lmao.

matter of fact...yeah this how it looks 
Guess ill be sticking with Uncharted 3 when it comes out if they don't fix it


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought the graphics in the beta were completely trash?

No exaggeration but both MW1 and MW2 have better multiplayer graphics IMO


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh well I can't comment for those playing it on consoles, you are on the inferior systems afterall .


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i could not find a match all day yesterday 

the beta main menu was saying "down for maintenance".


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I also think it looks much better than anything i'v played before (all the MWs and BFs). Things you mentoined are bugs and graphic glitches, which will hopefully be fixed by the time of final release.

I think it is kinda pathethic to make those "funny" videos showing bugs/glitches and keep complaining. Poeple need to understand this is NOT a final release. If they cant cope with possible bugs, they shouldnt play beta version of the game.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Also, this made me lol

http://i.imgur.com/00cuq.jpg


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> I also think it looks much better than anything i'v played before (all the MWs and BFs). Things you mentoined are bugs and graphic glitches, which will hopefully be fixed by the time of final release.
> 
> I think it is kinda pathethic to make those "funny" videos showing bugs/glitches and keep complaining. Poeple need to understand this is NOT a final release. If they cant cope with possible bugs, they shouldnt play beta version of the game.


Yep, agreed to all of that. Especially seeing as consoles are getting pretty damn old, whereas this game is pushing even the newest of computers to their knees at higher settings. With that said, even with *everything* on low for me it looks pretty nice (stupid temporary video card). I do get flickering, but as said that's because this is a beta still. If it's like this come release date, then you have every right to complain.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

leave me alone said:


> I also think it looks much better than anything i'v played before (all the MWs and BFs). Things you mentoined are bugs and graphic glitches, which will hopefully be fixed by the time of final release.
> 
> I think it is kinda pathethic to make those "funny" videos showing bugs/glitches and keep complaining. Poeple need to understand this is NOT a final release. If they cant cope with possible bugs, they shouldnt play beta version of the game.


Nah i think Dice just put anything out or rushing the game out to create hype, And now it's biting them in the ***. I played Uncharted 3, MAG, & Homefront BETA's. None of them had as many glitches as BF3. Uncharted 3 graphics & The 3D feature was just unpolished & Had a few glitches every 5-6 minutes or so,That's all. I can see them easily fixing that before NOV. MAG & HOMEFRONT Betas ran decent too minus a few bugs here and there.

I understand that's it's a Beta but...DICE just didn't give a **** this time and put anything out as the Beta lol. & Im the type of person who hardly recognize glitches/bugs when playing a game but they're crazy and huge in this beta haha.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

PC version looks and plays amazing. I couldn't imagine getting this masterpiece on a console. I had the beta two days early on ps3 so I played the crap out if it, too. It sucked.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Beta is pretty fun, only a few graphical glitches I've noticed.

I want in on Caspian Border, those locked servers are such a tease.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Disarray said:


> Beta is pretty fun, only a few graphical glitches I've noticed.
> 
> I want in on Caspian Border, those locked servers are such a tease.


The password gets leaked a lot. Last password for the US servers was *shoppingcartsareagoodride*, as of yesterday. Don't know if they've changed it yet or not, but I got in once when the password was Appletini. However, I believe we should be expecting some public Caspain Border servers soon.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh well, news from DICE. They're shutting down the Caspian Border servers.



> It´s been 3 days full of win!
> Thank you everyone who participated in testing Caspian Border with us during the Open Beta. We of course cherish and appreciate the time you have put into supplying is with good feedback. We will of course read it through and discuss it internally.
> 
> Testing has now been completed and we are shutting down the Caspian Border servers.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Oh well, news from DICE. They're shutting down the Caspian Border servers.


Damn, what a bummer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Still have no idea why they didn't make that map the main beta map, you would think it would be better for beta testing since it incorporates all aspects of the gameplay which metro does not.

Anyway, loving it!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i watched this, and my brother felt the same way for the PC beta.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ the guy is obviously a COD player lol.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

rgrwng said:


> i watched this, and my brother felt the same way for the PC beta.


lol elpresador videos are always entertaining.
I Loved Battlefield BC2 but I kind of wish Battlefield was a little more fast paced sometimes.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

That dude is such a troll. We enjoy BF games because it requires thinking. Strategy. Teamwork.


----------

